# DTM: Red Bull Ring Thread



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We'll be posting Red Bull Ring coverage here. Follow along with this thread or post any questions or comments you have here.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Edo performed best in qualifying with a third position on the grid. Several drivers were penalized 5 positions for carrying too much speed in a speed limited zone. In addition to one BMW driver this also included Rocky and Jamie Green.

Read about it HERE: http://fourtitude.com/news/motorspo...tion-three-for-audi-sport-full-session-video/


----------

